# Source of Primavera Contract Mangement V13



## مريم سعد الدين (1 يونيو 2011)

برجاء من يمتلك نسخة من برنامج Source of Primavera Contract Mangement V13 يرفعه على أي موقع Upload
وله جزيل الشكر و الإمتنان​


----------



## magnum1272003 (1 يونيو 2011)

ممكن تنزيله من موقع اوراكل مباشرة مع شرط التسجيل أولا وانتظار التفعيل
http://edelivery.oracle.com/


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (1 يونيو 2011)

أنا مش عارف أنزله من الموقع ممكن حد يرفعه أفضل


----------



## magnum1272003 (1 يونيو 2011)

المشكلة إن حجم البرنامج كبير على موضوع الرفع ده 
ثانيا التحميل من الموقع أسرع بكتير من الرفع والتحميل بعد ذلك
ولكن ما هي المشكلة عندك في التحميل من الموقع مباشرة؟


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (6 يونيو 2011)

شكراً أخ magnum1272003 على الإهتمام ولك جزيل الشكر ولكن يوجد ملفان على الموقع حجمهم كبير جداً ( Primavera Contract Management v13.0 حجمه 708 ميجا و الأخر حجمه 759 ميجا Oracle WebLogicver 10gR3 (10.3) Microsoft Windows (32-bit) فلو أمكن تقسيمهم إلى ملفات حجم كلاً منها 100 ميجا مثلاً و إعادة رفعهم مجزئين يكون هذا عطف كبير منك لأن النت عندى بطىء و أعتقد إنه كده عند زملاء كتير و شكراً مره تانية على الإهتمام والرد


----------



## magnum1272003 (6 يونيو 2011)

أولا يا أخيتي أنا أود مساعدتك جدا جدا ولكن هناك توضيح وهو أن لتنزيل الملفات من موقع اوراكل ومن ثم رفعها على موقع آخر هذا يمثل مشكلة وهي أنه لا يوجد موقع رفع وتحميل ملفات أقوى من موقع أوراكل لأن التحميل من موقع أوراكل تحميل مباشر وتستطيعين أن تحملي جزء في وقت وتستكملين التحميل في وقت آخر طالما تستعملين برنامج تحميل مثل idm فالتحميل مباشرة من موقع أوراكل أفضل بكثير جدا من أي موقع آخر ولو كان الملفات حجمها كبير.
ثانيا أنا الأن لا يوجد انترنت عندي جيد غير الموجود في مكان العمل وهو ضعيف أيضا فلا أستطيع فعلا عمل هذا 
ونصيحتي ليك استعملي موقع أوراكل فهو أقوى وأضمن بكثير من أي موقع آخر بالرغم من كبر حجم الملفات
لكي مني كل الأمنيات بالتوفيق فما تحبين


----------



## محمد مطر (6 يونيو 2011)

مثلما قال لك الأخ أحمد، استعملي برنامج التحميل idm 
فالموقع يدعم إيقاف واستكمال التحميل لاحقاً، عدا عن أن البرنام يسرع التحميل...

تحياتي


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (7 يونيو 2011)

شكراً للأخ محمد مطر و الأخmagnum1272003 على المساعدة ولى سؤال ما هو الفرق بين Primavera Contract Management (v12.1) Media Pack v1 و Primavera Contract Management (v13.0) Media Pack v1 
وشكراً


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (7 يونيو 2011)

*شكراً للأخ محمد مطر و الأخmagnum1272003 على المساعدة ولى سؤال ما هو الفرق بين Primavera Contract Management (v12.1) Media Pack v1 و Primavera Contract Management (v13.0) Media Pack v1 و Primavera Contractor (v6.1) Media Pack v3 for Microsoft Windows
وشكراً*​


----------



## magnum1272003 (7 يونيو 2011)

عفوًا يا أختنا وبالنسبة لسؤالك
*Primavera Contract Management (v12.1) Media Pack v1
هو البرنامج المعروف الخاص بإدارة مستندات المشروعات ولكن هو الإصدار رقم 12
**Primavera Contract Management (v13.0) Media Pack v1
هو نفس البرنامج السابق ولكن الإصدار رقم 13
**Primavera Contractor (v6.1) Media Pack v3 for Microsoft Windows
هو نموذج مصغر من برنامج البريمافيرا P6 المعروف يستخدم فقط في إدارة المشروع من ناحية الوقت والتكاليف ولا يتخلف كثيرا حتى في الشكل عن P6
أفادك الله وزادك علمًا
*


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (7 يونيو 2011)

شكراً لك أخmagnum1272003 على سرعة الإستجابة ولكن إستحملنى أخى فلى سؤل أخر وهو كيف يتم تحميل برنامج Primavera sure track حيث يطلب كامة سر كما اريد أن أعرف فيما يستخدم وشكراً لك مرة أخرى على سرعة الرد و بارك الله لك فى علمك
وشكراً


----------



## magnum1272003 (7 يونيو 2011)

للأسف هذا البرنامج من البرامج التي لا تسمح أوراكل بتحميله مجانا بدون رقم سري من الشركة نفسها وهو اصدار قديم من اصدارات شركة بريمافيرا قبل أن تشتريها شركة أوراكل وهو مماثل لبرنامج primavera contractor بالنسبة لـ P6 ولكن هو بالنسبة P3 أي أن كما أن Contarctor نسخة مصرة من P6 فهذا البرنامج نسخة مصغرة من P3 ولم يعد يستخدم في هذه الأيام من قبل المهندسين والشركات مثل P6 على حد علمي ولو تريدينه فمن الممكن أن أرفعه ولكن أتمنى أن تتعلمين P6 فهو أفضل وأحدث بكثير وأسهل في الإستعمال.


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (7 يونيو 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً لك يا أخى


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (8 يونيو 2011)

أرجوك مهندس mangam آلا تضيق نفسك من أسئلتى السطحية و لكن شيم الكبار الصبر ولى سؤال أخر وهو - ما الفرق بين Primavera P6 و Primavera Contractor و ياريت تقولنا نبذة مختصرة عن Primavera Contractor و علاقتة بـ Primavera Contractor أى هل يتم دمجهم ببعض فى العمل ؟ 
وشكراً جزيلاً على سعة صدرك لى و لأمثالى من المبتدئين و مجال التخطيط عموماً


----------



## magnum1272003 (8 يونيو 2011)

اولا لا حرج على الإطلاق في أي أسئلة أبدا بل العيب الكبير في عدم السؤال على ما لا نعرف ونقع بعدها في الحرج نفسه 
وأنا مازلت صغيرا بالمناسبة فانا دفعة 2010 وأسعى ان اكون من الكبار وأن أتحلى بشيم الكبار وأسئلتك ليست سطحية بالمرة بالنسبة لي 
المهم بالنسبة للعلاقة ما بين P6 والـ Contractor كما قلت لك سابقا أن الـ Contractor هو نسخة مصغرة من p6 ولا توجد به عدة أشياء في البريمافيرا المعروف غير أنه يستخدم في عمل الجداول الزمنية وحساب التكاليف بشكل مبسط ولكن البريمافيرا أكبر وفيه إمكانيات اكثر من الآخر ولا يمكن الربط بينهما ولكن يمكن نقل المشروعات بينهما عن طريق الإستيراد والتصدير هذا هو الجواب


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (8 يونيو 2011)

يا مهندس MMMM صغير السن و لكن كبير العلم أشكرك على الرد و لكن أنا استنتج من كلام حضرتك إن جميع البرامج أمثال Contractor و Earned Value و Risk و ...........إلخ من إصدارات Primavera هى أجزاء من البرنامج الأم P6 منفصلة عنه طب إذا كان الكلام اللى أنا بقوله ده صحيح لماذا تم إصدار هذه الإصدارات


----------



## magnum1272003 (8 يونيو 2011)

والله بالنسبة لـ Contractor هو مشابه لـ P6 أما *Earned Value* *و**Risk** يختلفان بشكل كبير نسبيا عن الـ P6 
ولكن بالنسبة لتفكيرك ممكن طبعا يكون فيه برنامج أم وبرامج تانية أصغر واكبر مثال على ذلك أصدارات الويندوز تجدي أن نسخة 7 عبارة عن 6 إصدارات مثلا كل منها يناسب المستخدم لها فتجدي واحدة للاجهزة الصغيرة وواحد للشركات وواحد للمنزل وواحد به كل شئ ولكل واحد سعر أتمنى أن يصل مرادي إليك وهو لا حرج في تعدد البرامج ولو كانت قريبة من بعض فلكل واحد ذوقه ورأيه الخاص
*


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (13 يونيو 2011)

الأخ mangam لقد وفقنى الله و استطعت تنزيل CMP 12.1 ولكن عند التسطيب يطلب منى السريل نمبر عن طريق معرفة مساره و أنا لا أعرف كيف أجتاز هذه المرحلة


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (13 يونيو 2011)

*الأخ mangam لقد وفقنى الله و استطعت تنزيل CMP 12.1 ولكن عند التسطيب يطلب منى السريل نمبر عن طريق معرفة مساره و أنا لا أعرف كيف أجتاز هذه المرحلة*​


----------



## magnum1272003 (13 يونيو 2011)

مريم سعد الدين قال:


> *الأخ mangam لقد وفقنى الله و استطعت تنزيل cmp 12.1 ولكن عند التسطيب يطلب منى السريل نمبر عن طريق معرفة مساره و أنا لا أعرف كيف أجتاز هذه المرحلة*​


أخيتي والله أنا لا يحضرني الآن ما كان في عملية تنزيل البرنامج فلا أتذكر الآن هذه الخطوات ولكني سأعمل عليها إن شاء الله وأجد لك الحل ولكن لقد كان يجدر بك أن تنزلي الاصدار 13 وتعملين عليه كونه هو الأخير وهو من اصدارات أوراكل ويوجد بالمنتدى شرح تفصيلي لكيفية تثبيته


----------



## جمال ا لنحريرى (13 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (16 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا*​


----------



## elbobsameh (13 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوانى الاعزاء انا بجد محتاج الموضوع دة بشدة وهوا 
*ممكن شرح primavera contract management rel 13*
*انا معيا ملف pdf فية كل حاجة بس للاسف بردو فى حجات كتير مش فاهما بس دة مش برنامج دة عبارة عن صفحة نت ليها لينك بتفتح بية وفية حاجة بتخليك تأكسزز على السرفير وسعتها تقدر تشتغل بس لو حد يقدر يفدنى بفديو شرح الموضوع دة جزاكم الله كل الخير انا ملقتش غير شرح انجليزى على اليوتيوب ياريت لو فى عربى ارجوكم*​


----------



## dica1011 (1 يناير 2012)

عزيزى المهندس 
دخلت غلى الموقع *Oracle WebLogicver 10gR3 (10.3) Microsoft Windows (32-bit) ووجدت اكثر من اختيار لذا كيفية تحديد اى واحد احمل فأنا اطمع فى كرمك لتساعدنى فى تحميل Primavera Contract Management (v13.0) Media Pack v1حيث اننى حملت اكثر من 10 جيجا من 10gr3ولكنى لم اصل *
*وشكرا جذيلا على مساعدتك مقدما *


----------

